# desperately seeking canada



## cofftoff (Jan 31, 2010)

please help...... myself and my wife, plus our 2 kids 3yrs and 1yr are desperate to move to canada and dont know where to start....can anyone give me the ABC to get started, many many thanks: :confused2:


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cofftoff said:


> please help...... myself and my wife, plus our 2 kids 3yrs and 1yr are desperate to move to canada and dont know where to start....can anyone give me the ABC to get started, many many thanks: :confused2:


The main thing about moving to Canada is your employment. What do you do for a living? You either require to have an occupation on THE LIST of 38 occupations considered essential for Canada or have pre-arranged employment. So, what do you do?


----------



## cofftoff (Jan 31, 2010)

*desperately seeking Canada*



Auld Yin said:


> The main thing about moving to Canada is your employment. What do you do for a living? You either require to have an occupation on THE LIST of 38 occupations considered essential for Canada or have pre-arranged employment. So, what do you do?


hey auld yin thanks a mill 4 the reply......well i work in a private hospital as an orderly so i doubt if that qualifies, but i do have a relative living in Canada for the last 20 years so looking for employment would be the option i suppose for me......tanx again


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Initially look at the web site Welcome Page | Page d'accueil it isn't very user friendly but the answers are there if you look. You must find work first through Skilled Worker or Provincial Nominee or family sponsorship of you do have relatives and they are willing to go through the process.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

MandyB said:


> Initially look at the web site Welcome Page | Page d'accueil it isn't very user friendly but the answers are there if you look. You must find work first through Skilled Worker or Provincial Nominee or family sponsorship of you do have relatives and they are willing to go through the process.


Just a comment, if I may, but family sponsorship is very restrictive so even if they are willing to sponsor you your relationship may not permit them to do so. You will find the info on the CIC website.


----------

